# SHORT SALE ON YAMAHA FOUR STROKE OUTBOARD MOTORS - LIST -



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Commercial Sales – What is it? - READ B4 POSTING

This section is for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;

Business Name
Business Contact Person for this sale
Address
Phone Number
Email address
Website (if applicable)

Description of Product for sale

Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)

Price

Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free through 2008. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.


----------



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

1 F-15 CELH Sold! 
1 F-20 MSH Sold!
1 F-115 TXR Sold!

Thanks to those who contacted me. Happy to have passed along these deals.

Sincerely,

Chris Flounders
Sales Manager
Homosassa Marine
3120 S. Suncoast Blvd.
Homosassa, FL. 34448


----------



## verado (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeez these are all steals!!!!! Any chance you will have these offers available Summer time?


----------



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

Good Morning,

Yes they are steals! I have sold 3 so far, and with the available rebates and incentives going away soon, the price will go up a bit, but they will be discounted till they are gone. 
I have one customer sending weekly payments till it's paid off. i could do the same for you.

Chris 352-628-2991


----------



## verado (Jan 16, 2009)

Id love to but im over seas till summer time. Will definetly be contacting you as i come back. Thanks


----------



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

Allright! Stay safe overthere and we'll see you when you get back.

Chris


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

is there more 15's??


----------



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes. 1 F-15 CMLH - 1 F-15 CELH

Chris


----------

